# Accomodation in Calgary when we first arrive



## ange_inthesnow (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there,

We're planning on living in Calgary for 6mths-2yrs (depending on jobs etc) from Sep 2010, coming from Sydney Australia. We love the mountains which is why we've picked the Rockies as the place to try base ourselves!

Just after any advice on good long-stay accomodation in or close to the city for when we first arrive. It would have to be furnished, and preferably very close to public transport so my husband can make it to job interviews, and so we can do some exploring with our baby (who will be 12mths old by then) also. The idea is to avoid paying hefty hotel rates for the first month or so, while we're trying to sort out work and finding a place to live for the remainder of our stay.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! In Sydney we have Serviced Apartments which are basically just cheaper hotel rooms, without all the bells and whistles of staying in a hotel (hence much cheaper), and you pay weekly or monthly. Is there such accomodation in Canada?

Thanks so much in advance! Ange


----------

